# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] Simple map hack, single payment

## aakkosett

Hey, I'm selling map hack.

It will show most of the chests, super chests, armor/weapon racks/bosses. 

I can show it in action via discord.

discord: aakkosett#5462

One time payment: BTC 50€
or
Monthly: BTC 30€

Video of hack in action:
https://streamable.com/kah6ig - New video
https://streamable.com/g8qj7m

----------


## aota2021

can an admin or mod verify this? DO NOT ADD HIM OR SEND MONEY AS HE PROBABLY IS A SCAMMER

----------


## TommyT

Show it working here instead?

----------


## HwtChirino

LOL who the fk is this guy?

Please tell me no one has been idiotic enough to even give him a chance..

----------


## xblade2k7

pay using cripto = scam. You can refund or return money using this pay method. PLEASE BAN that people.

----------


## Diablo2r

Purchased, available, waiting for more features: team bot, lv bot, rush bot

----------


## Tryzer

can anyone comment beside 2021 october , 1 post user

----------


## aota2021

love how people are scamming with 1 post accounts OH YEAH IT WORKS AND I MADE THIS ACCOUNT TODAY TO SAY IT WORKS

----------


## aakkosett

> love how people are scamming with 1 post accounts OH YEAH IT WORKS AND I MADE THIS ACCOUNT TODAY TO SAY IT WORKS


He is actually legit customer, also added video of hack in action. https://streamable.com/g8qj7m

----------


## malloc84

he is legit but selling you a public free Maphack. You can find it on this board.

----------


## aakkosett

That free version is different one, it requires you to install alot of stuff onto your computer (like for example: old diablo 2). This one works the moment you start it .

----------


## malloc84

> That free version is different one, it requires you to install alot of stuff onto your computer (like for example: old diablo 2). This one works the moment you start it .


Yes, some steps are needed and setup is extremely easy so you get a same maphack and save 50$.

Also if you look a bit around you will find a bundled release...

----------


## Diablo2r

I don’t think it’s expensive, 50 dollars a software + license, a normal developer’s salary is 4000-7000 dollars, 
//
oracle license will cost 47000 dollars + more than 10,000 dollars in service fees per year

----------


## ejt

> I don’t think it’s expensive, 50 dollars a software + license, a normal developer’s salary is 4000-7000 dollars, 
> //
> oracle license will cost 47000 dollars + more than 10,000 dollars in service fees per year


what even is this

----------


## xblade2k7

> I don’t think it’s expensive, 50 dollars a software + license, a normal developer’s salary is 4000-7000 dollars, 
> //
> oracle license will cost 47000 dollars + more than 10,000 dollars in service fees per year


yeah sure he use "legit" software.

----------


## demerda10

Well his video doesn't prove shit. I mean, I could also just record me going to places I know and edit the video with that shit overlay.

----------


## aakkosett

and what kind of evidence would you exactly want? i'm also using screen share on discord to show the hack at action live.

----------


## demerda10

The actual limited maphack to download and test for ourselves. A stripped version that only works in "den of evil" or something.

----------


## aakkosett

Added new video https://streamable.com/kah6ig, add me on discord if your interested.

----------

